# Las Mimosas Beach Club, La Cala de Mijas (Costa del Sol) - any thoughts?



## barto (Jan 12, 2015)

Can't find this resort in the TUG reviews at all, and only 3 (albeit recent - Aug 2014 or newer) on Tripadvisor.

I can get this as a bonus week in late Feb. and what little we've seen sounds pretty good, but wouldn't mind any additional thoughts.

Plan is to fly into Paris (best price/flight time ratio), spend a few nights, then fly to Malaga & drive to our week-long resort, then reverse the trip after a week.

Also could get Club Calahonda, but most reviews seem to be of Club Marbella overall rather than Calahonda specifically.

Any tips/advice/suggestions are welcome - thanks!

Bart


----------

